# Square Vs Round, What Would You Chose?



## mercedesluva (Oct 4, 2010)

Good evening, just a quick question for everyone here, I was just thinking how much of a sucker I am for a nice Square watch, what would you prefer, round case or square?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

round


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

mercedesluva said:


> Good evening, just a quick question for everyone here, I was just thinking how much of a sucker I am for a nice Square watch, what would you prefer, round case or square?


We'll I'm a bit divided on this one, yes I like a nice square or oblong case, but the more conventional round case is a bit more wrist friendly.

I like the square cased ones as they're a bit more unusual, but I do have more round cases than others.

Here's one to be going on with:-










ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## mercedesluva (Oct 4, 2010)

mmm now thats nice


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Depends, for me it's not a default question... can't think on a watch that has the option between round or square case but I'm sure there are a few... I don't have any square watches but I wouldn't mind having one of these:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Got to be round for me.

Having said that, I do own a square watch and love it too.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Another vote for round from me


----------



## mercedesluva (Oct 4, 2010)

round is alot more popular than square then, shame that otherwise there would be alot more square case watches to choose from second hand lol


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

funtimefrankie said:


> It's Vicky all the way for me..... And that laugh she has..... Well it stirs things.......





Defender said:


> mercedesluva said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, just a quick question for everyone here, I was just thinking how much of a sucker I am for a nice Square watch, what would you prefer, round case or square?
> ...


is that my old one?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

If I could only have one watch (gasp) it would be round, but i wouldn't want to part with these










Zenith have re-issued these, but at Â£2K you are better off buying an original for Â£200










Never seen another like it, so if i can't replace it i'll never sell it!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Hexagonal would be a good place to start.


----------



## mercedesluva (Oct 4, 2010)

That Zenith is stunning  !!! I really want a Cartier at the moment, I know another designer brand but are the watches good quality?


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

spankone said:


> is that my old one?


It sure is :thumbsup:.


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

No straight answer to this question, but you could always go for a square case with a round dial...

*LeJour chronograph, Valjoux 7750*


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

ROUND


----------



## Vieira (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm totally for round watches, and all my watches are round except for one... and I love it, it perfectly fits my wrist:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Octagonal


----------



## Nik (Aug 25, 2010)

round, i dont like how square watches look


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Defender said:


> spankone said:
> 
> 
> > is that my old one?
> ...


Good to see you still enjoying it.

It's not round vs square for me but mix of both


----------



## jobseeker (Sep 28, 2008)

Just on the hunt for a square one right now as it happens. Love Bell & Ross looks, but not the price unfortunately.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Round 99% of the time.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Warby said:


> No straight answer to this question, but you could always go for a square case with a round dial...
> 
> *LeJour chronograph, Valjoux 7750*


 :jawdrop: ...want that... :man_in_love:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Scoreboard-shaped. I,ve really grown to love the chrono-quartz but I bet they are a bugger to wear!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Round or square? Neither....


----------



## krikretep (Aug 23, 2010)

Allways round. Square is just to (square) dressy.


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

+1 for round cases


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Round of course!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A comination of both!










Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Round or square? Neither....


Now you're right there!

Mike


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

See I've always wanted a Monaco because I like the idea of a square watch. Well that was until I saw that Jason Strathem/Statham bald English actor that can't act wearing one. So I'm going to have to go round. Mind you I do like the square Tissot chrono (can't remember the model) a bit like a Monaco but different. Or the Jazzmaster chrono, now that is a handsome lump of square.

Frank


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Cats vs Cheese ?.

Hmmmmm ??



Marrow !!


----------



## mercedesluva (Oct 4, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Round or square? Neither....


Now thats cheating


----------



## mercedesluva (Oct 4, 2010)

jobseeker said:


> Just on the hunt for a square one right now as it happens. Love Bell & Ross looks, but not the price unfortunately.


They have a stunning Rotary at the moment at Argos for Â£59.99 and I am really considering buying it, just the 2 tone puts me off slightly but I could live with it i guess


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

it depends what your after really square watches lend themselves to dressy formal watches so well .where as round pretty much covers everything.i like both although 90% of all the watches ive owned have been round.

let us know which way you go though.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Round or square? Neither....


thats disgustingly nice, id like that


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Warby said:
> 
> 
> > No straight answer to this question, but you could always go for a square case with a round dial...
> ...


+1


----------



## jobseeker (Sep 28, 2008)

jobseeker said:


> Just on the hunt for a square one right now as it happens. Love Bell & Ross looks, but not the price unfortunately.


......... and this is what I've decided on


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Variety is the spice if life,as they say!

It would seem to be the "case" with watches too.


----------



## Yesnogame (Aug 21, 2014)

I had about a month of thinking I wanted/needed a square watch (June) then by July I was over it.

Rectangular watches remind me of old women and square ones are fine, if you drive a hot hatch and wear Diesel denim.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Are you going to resurrect every old thread from 2010 ? Believe me, its not worth the effort to get to the SC that fast...


----------

